# Studium nervt...



## stift (25 August 2011)

ich muss mich jetzt erst ma abreagieren.... 
ich hab morgen it-klausur und muss grad uml und sysml lernen. 
es is echt unglaublich was für praxisferner mist die an der uni lernen und vor allem wie viele sachen einfach falsch sind..... ich bin grad echt auf 180.

ich hab nach meiner lehre doch mal gepostet was ihr empfehlen würdet - studium oder doch besser ne stelle als betriebselektriker für automatisierungssachen und dann noch techniker. 
hab mich für des studium entschieden, abi an der bos gemacht und bin jetzt an der tu münchen.

da müssen wir in jetzt doch echt in uml schreiben:

_<<class>> Sensor
Signal: Bool
Signal_verarbeiten(): Bool_

da bekomm ich schon meine wut... Für was soll n sensor ne operation zur verarbeitung bekommen??? aber es kommt besser: 
unterklasse dazu:

_<<class>> Induktiver Sensor
Induktionsspannung: Float_

und so geht des jetzt seit zwei semestern... vollkommener kack von a bis z. praxisfern, größtenteils vollkommener bullshit und unstrukturiert wie sau... kein wunder dass da sowas wie johonie raus kommt. 
hat von euch wer an der tum studiert... bzw. war bei euch des ganze im studium besser?


----------



## TimoK (25 August 2011)

Ich habe nicht studiert und auch (bis jetzt) nich vor zu studieren aus genau diesen Gründen - ein Studium bringt einem auch sicherlich einiges, ist aber in der Regel praxisfern. Ich hab mich daher nach der Lehre als Energieelektroniker erst als Test für die Abendschule für den SPS-Techniker, dann für den "echten" Techniker entschieden und hab jetzt noch 1 Jahr Abendschule vor mir... 

Aber auch hier kommen einem so viele Sachen im direkten Zusammenhang sinnlos und praxisfremd vor. In der echten Praxis zeigt sich dann aber oft, dass du zwar vielleicht nicht exakt diese Programmiersprache oder Trafoberechnung oder sonst was benötigst - aufgrund der gelernten Grundlagen kannst du aber dieses Wissen auf dein echtes Problem anwenden und es so selbst lösen. Ich denke jeder hat bei jeder Schulform schon oft gedacht, was soll das Ganze jetzt hier, das brauche ich doch nie wieder - irgendwie hat's doch geholfen... 

Ich kann dich da also gut verstehen, am Ende vom Studium wird aber bestimmt was vernünftiges bei Rumkommen!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jora (25 August 2011)

Ich habe während meinem Studium folgendes bemerkt:
Man lernt viel Mist, der im besten Fall zweifelhaft ist. Vieles von dem, was man sich vor der Klausur reinprügelt ist sowieso schnell weg (Stichwort Lern-Bulimie  ), was ab und zu aber ein Glücksfall ist.

Aber der Sinn von dem Ganzen ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht den Mist sich zu merken, wobei manches im späteren Beruf sinnvoll sein kann. Ziel ist das logische Vorgehen zu lernen, so wie die schnelle Aneignung von Wissen. Ob das Studium wirklich so gedacht ist, weiß ich nicht, aber für mich war es die einzigst sinnvolle Erklärung.
Wenn das nicht so wäre, dann müssten statt alten Professoren, die das schon seit Jahrzehnten machen, leute aus der Industrie mit Berufserfahrung die Vorlesung halten...

Aber generell empfehle ich das Durchhalten.... Wird nicht besser, aber auch nicht mehr schlimmer ^^ und später hast du es im Beruf leichter. 
Notfalls klammer dich an die Studentenfeiern  

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2011)

Hallo Stift,
das, was dich da nervt nennt man (so wie ich es aus deiner Beschreibung verstanden habe) OOP (Objekt-orientierte-Programmierung). Hier bringt eine Klasse ihre Variablen (Properties) und auch ihre (Arbeits-)Methoden (Funktionen und/oder Prozeduren) generell mit.
Das hat dann in der einfachsten Form z.B. zur Folge, dass ein Array "weis", wie groß es deklariert ist und wie viele Elemente gerade benutzt sind. Oder ein String weiß, wie er sich umformatiert und wie lang er ist ... z.B.

Das ist m.E. absolut nicht welt- und/oder praxisfremd.

Du mußt allerdings auch der von dir gewählten Ausbildungs-Institution bei der Wahl des Anspruchs-Levels sicherlich Rechnung tragen - eine Uni ist sicherlich etwas anderes wie eine FH ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Approx (25 August 2011)

Eigentlich geht doch dieses Gefühl des "warum-muss-ich-das-jetzt-lernen" schon in den frühen Schultagen los. Und jeder der sich für einen halbwegs akademischen Bildungsweg entscheidet, kann davon ganze Symphonien singen. Habe mich damals in den 4 Jahren Techniker-Abendschule auch oft nach dem Sinn mancher Thematik gefragt (wir mussten VisualAge u.so'n Sch*** lernen).
Was mir in letzter Zeit eher etwas auffällt:
Viele User schreiben sich hier im Forum den Frust von der Seele, anstatt mal mit einem Kumpel bei einer Tasse Bier drüber zu quatschen. Gerade die "Generation Fratzenbuch" hat im Netz 1000 Freunde, aber anscheinend niemanden zum sozialen Austausch... 

*komisch* - denkt UNSEREINER


----------



## Lupo (25 August 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Viele User schreiben sich hier im Forum den Frust von der Seele, anstatt mal mit einem Kumpel bei einer Tasse Bier drüber zu quatschen. Gerade die "Generation Fratzenbuch" hat im Netz 1000 Freunde, aber anscheinend niemanden zum sozialen Austausch...


 
Das ist dann wohl der Geist der Zeit - ob nun als positiv zu bewerten ist eine andere Frage


----------



## jora (25 August 2011)

Ein Vorteil von der Veränderung ist, das man auch so leichter mit Menschen in Kontakt kommen kann, die diese Erfahrung gemacht haben. Die Freunde/der Freund hat nicht immer die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gemacht.... Außerdem sind die nicht immer greifbar, das Internet gibts mittlerweile fast überall.


----------



## stift (25 August 2011)

ich glaub ihr habt teilweise bisschen falsch verstanden was mich stört...

die modelle zur objektorientierten propgrammierung stören mich überhaupt nicht. ich finde das ganze auch sinnvoll und hilfreich und kann mir schon vorstellen für was ich das ganze mal gebrauchen könnte. vor allem hab ich dazu immer mein abschlussprojekt im sinn. 
mit nem sysml blockdiagramm hätte ich die gesamte anlage verständlich am anfang gleich mal aufgliedern können. 
ich hab auch nicht das gefühl, das ich denke "warum lerne ich das", weil ich bei 95% des stoffs mir irgendeine anwendungung dazu denken kann....

was mich nervt sind solche sachen wie ich anfangs beschrieben habe.

ich deklariere eine unterklasse "Induktiver Sensor" mit dem Attribut Induktionsspannung , Datentyp Float und setze diesen Sensor als boolschen Sensor in der anlage ein. das macht für mich keinen sinn... oder seit wann interessiert mich die induktionsspannung eines boolschen sensors?
Warum bekommt die Klasse Sensor eine Operation "Signol verarbeiten(): Bool" zugewiesen? Für 99% meine Komolitonen hat das jetzt den anschein, dass ich mich beim programmieren auf den Sensor klinken, und da eine Operation "Signal verarbeiten" proggen muss.

Das sind aber nur ein paar auszüge.... mir fallen einfach ständig fehler auf, die kaum einer sieht, da ich den praxisbezug hab und mir wahnsinnig oft denke "so würde das keiner machen"...

Im übrigen hab ich das hier gepostet, da ich mir meinen frust in der uni auch schon von der seele schimpfen wollte, da mich allerdings keiner versteht xD ich bekomme zwar zustimmung, dass alles scheiße ist, aber wieso und was alles falsch ist, kann kaum einer nachvollziehen...

Was übrigens auch ganz interessant ist: 
Von meinen 24 Kollegen, die mit mir die Ausbildung vor drei jahren beendet haben, arbeiten noch genau 2 leute beim großen s... alle anderen studieren oder machen techniker


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2011)

stift schrieb:


> ich deklariere eine unterklasse "Induktiver Sensor" mit dem Attribut Induktionsspannung , Datentyp Float und setze diesen Sensor als boolschen Sensor in der anlage ein. das macht für mich keinen sinn... oder seit wann interessiert mich die induktionsspannung eines boolschen sensors?
> Warum bekommt die Klasse Sensor eine Operation "Signol verarbeiten(): Bool" zugewiesen? Für 99% meine Komolitonen hat das jetzt den anschein, dass ich mich beim programmieren auf den Sensor klinken, und da eine Operation "Signal verarbeiten" proggen muss.



kommt doch auf die hardware an.
nicht immer ist es eine steuerung, die die wesentlichen auswertealgorithmen schon abbildet.
das studium, bei dir wahrscheinlich der elektrotechnik/automatisierungstechnik, soll ja den studenten nicht dazu befähigen ein SPS-programmierer zu werden sondern sachverhalte in der automatisierungstechnik zu erkennen und problemstellungen lösen zu können - dabei wird die hardware durch das system vorgegeben - manch einer deiner kommilitonen wird später vielleicht als entwickler von embedded systemen arbeiten und da ist es mit unter eben notwendig a) einen induktiven sensor zu integrieren und b) diesen dann auch noch zu programmieren...
vielleicht solltest du dich von deiner abgehobenen, altklugen art gegenüber deiner kommilitonen verabschieden, denn deine weltsicht auf die dinge ist eben bisher nur durch die praktischen erfahrungen geprägt die du in deinem beschränkten arbeitsumfeld sammeln konntest.
öffne die scheuklappen und schau über den tellerrand - statt zu sagen: "das würde nie jemand so machen" frage dich lieber "wo würde man das so machen?"


----------



## stift (25 August 2011)

bei dem von mir genannten beispiel geht es aber leider ganz konkret um sps-programmierung, so wie ich sie kenne und schon gemacht habe.
also die stinknormale sps-programmierung...

das sowas bei embedded systems möglich wäre ist mir schon klar.

im übrigen findet keiner meiner kommilitionen meine art altklug und abgehoben... ich finds grad n bisschen dreist, dass du sowas, nach zwei beiträgen von mir, beurteilen willst. die sind eigentlich immer ganz froh, wenn ich ein praxisbeispiel bringe und denen damit sachverhalte auf einfach weise erklären kann, die sie noch net verstanden haben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2011)

stift schrieb:


> bei dem von mir genannten beispiel geht es aber leider ganz konkret um sps-programmierung, *so wie ich sie kenne und schon gemacht habe.*
> also die stinknormale sps-programmierung...


 
Vielleicht geht es aber hier in der Hauptsache um einen anderen Blickwinkel oder eine andere Sichtweise.
Ich weiß - man tendiert dazu, Dinge zu verunglimpfen, die man anders kennt und so nicht sofort versteht ...


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2011)

stift schrieb:


> ich finds grad n bisschen dreist, dass du sowas, nach zwei beiträgen von mir, beurteilen willst.



heul doch!

fakt und das kann man aus den zwei beiträgen herauslesen: das hat doch alles nichts mit der praxis zu tun und ich würde das alles viel besser machen, andere beispiele nehmen und es anders erklären

ABER, so ist es eben nicht, weil du, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, eben auch nur einen beschränkten horizont hast. (beschränkt hier nicht negativ! ... ich sags lieber dazu  )

und zu deinem Beispiel: was ist es denn für eine SPS wenn es so konkret um SPS-programmierung ging?


----------



## stift (25 August 2011)

das stimmt schon, dass man da schnell dazu tendiert, auf etwas neues zu schimpfen. aber was für ein blickwinkel soll das dann sein?

also sorry larry , aber macht es für dich sinn, bei einem klassendiagramm für boolsche sensoren den datentyp float zu vergeben? zumal dieses attribut private ist. Und dann das ganze einer oberklasse zuzuordnen, mit dem public attribut Sensor: Bool ?

Es würde für mich sinn machen: 
Oberklasse:
<<class>> Sensor
+Sensorzustand: Bool

und dazu dann die jeweiligen unterklassen
<<class>> Induktiver Sensor
(keine Attribute oder Operationen)

So stell ich übersichtlich alle Sensoren da, hab die einzelnen sensortypen dargestellt und keine überflüssigen informationen drin, die mich bei der sps programmierung nicht interessieren.


----------



## stift (25 August 2011)

ich hab allerdings nie behauptet, dass ich alles anderst / besser machen würde. ich weiß auch, dass ich vieles net kenn....
aber:
Wenn in der aufgabenstellung von sps-programmierung die rede ist, in der dazugehörigen skizze eine sps eingezeichnet ist und wir bisher nix anderes als ne s7 gesehen haben, dann werd ich doch da noch bisschen schimpfen dürfen... 
und nein, ich heul net.. heul du xP


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2011)

ich sehe das beispiel so:

es ist 
a) ein beispiel für UML
b) ein beispiel für signal-verarbeitung
c) ein beispiel, was man beachten muss, wenn man eine signalverarbeitung ohne SPS machen muss

so ist das beispiel für mich weder besonders dumm noch besonders praxisfern.


wenn dich das studium so sehr frustriert geh doch den techniker machen - manchen liegt das ja besser!

und jetzt heul endlich!


----------



## stift (25 August 2011)

ach komm, vierer, du kennst weder die angabenstellung, noch unsere katastrophen-dozentin, aber verteidigst erst mal alles, als wärst du mein prof...

fakt ist: die it-vorlesung hier ist scheiße... das sag aber nicht nur ich, die gleiche meinung haben zu ziemlich alle 900 anderen, die die vorlesung auch besuchen. und auch höhere semester, die bereits die "scheuklappen abgelegt haben" sind der gleichen meinung...

mir jetzt aber auch egal.. ich mach jetzt die altklausuren....


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2011)

stift schrieb:


> ach komm, vierer, du kennst weder die angabenstellung, noch unsere katastrophen-dozentin, aber verteidigst erst mal alles, als wärst du mein prof...
> 
> fakt ist: die it-vorlesung hier ist scheiße... das sag aber nicht nur ich, die gleiche meinung haben zu ziemlich alle 900 anderen, die die vorlesung auch besuchen. und auch höhere semester, die bereits die "scheuklappen abgelegt haben" sind der gleichen meinung...
> 
> mir jetzt aber auch egal.. ich mach jetzt die altklausuren....



mir fällt dazu eigentlich nur noch ein: wenn man weiß wer der böse ist hat der tag struktur...


----------



## eYe (25 August 2011)

stift schrieb:


> vollkommener kack von a bis z. praxisfern
> 
> 
> hat von euch wer an der tum studiert... bzw. war bei euch des ganze im studium besser?



Ich habe an der TU Hamburg-Harburg angefangen zu studieren und leider auch schnell den fehlenden Praxisbezug erkannt, bin dann zur FH gewechselt und hab mich dort sehr wohl gefühlt...

PS: Nun war ich gerade letztens mal wieder an der TU und hab nen Service an ner SPS+Visu gemacht


----------



## Approx (25 August 2011)

jora schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil von der Veränderung ist, das man auch so leichter mit Menschen in Kontakt kommen kann, die diese Erfahrung gemacht haben. Die Freunde/der Freund hat nicht immer die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gemacht.... Außerdem sind die nicht immer greifbar, das Internet gibts mittlerweile fast überall.


Hmm. Deine Aussage mag bei Leuten, die ein Fernstudium alleine durchziehen stimmen. Bei mir gab es zu jeder Zeit (Schule, Bundeswehr, Technikerschule usw.) immer Leute, die mit mir im selben Boot gesessen haben. Mit denen habe ich mich dann unterhalten. Dazu braucht's kein Internet um seine Sorgen "der Welt" mitzuteilen. 
Sei's drum. Jeder nach seiner Facon. Mich wundert's halt. 
Approx
P.S. Vielleicht gibts hier bald eine Rubrik "seelischer Kummerkasten".


----------



## Tapio Bearking (25 August 2011)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber es geht doch bei dem Beispiel nicht um SPS Programmierung an sich, sondern eher um ein Beispiel, wie man heutzutage OO programmiert.
Sei doch froh, dass es überhaupt etwas mit Sensoren / SPSen zu tun hat und du nicht programmieren musst, welche Methode Heinz Mustermann benötigt um sein Butterbrot zu schmieren...

Letzten Endes ist es NUR ein Beispiel und wenn Du ein besseres hast, dann wird sich der Dozent bestimmt darüber freuen...


----------



## stift (25 August 2011)

die heinz-mustermann-butterbrot sache hatte ich schon im ersten semester - münchner vorgehensmodell bis zum erbrechen


----------



## NicoleP (22 September 2011)

*Stipendien Möglichkeiten*

Hallo,
ich kenne das auch, dass das Studium nervt  vorallem dann noch nebenbei arbeiten um alles zu finanzieren.. meine Freundin hat sehr gute Noten und hat ein Stipendium bekommen.. glaub ich versuch das auch mal - mehr als ablehnen können die mich ja nicht  hab sogar schon eine Seite zu http://www.stipendien-tipps.de/ gefunden. Daumen drücken!


----------



## bike (22 September 2011)

NicoleP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kenne das auch, dass das Studium nervt  vorallem dann noch nebenbei arbeiten um alles zu finanzieren.. meine Freundin hat sehr gute Noten und hat ein Stipendium bekommen.. glaub ich versuch das auch mal - mehr als ablehnen können die mich ja nicht  hab sogar schon eine Seite zu http://www.stipendien-tipps.de/ gefunden. Daumen drücken!



Eine fast gute Art zu spamen.
Auf die Idee muss man erst kommen.


bike


----------

